# Cute or Hot?



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Do you guys/girls prefer cute or hot girls/guys?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Cute


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I like cuties


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Sara Jean Underwood is the definition of both


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not understanding how the two differ, lol...


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Black And Mild said:


> I'm not understanding how the two differ, lol...


Cute is like, adorable, like a kitten, or innocent Japanese school girls.

Hot would be like Victoria secret models.

Here are pics to clear it up, please note taste is subjective.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

cute :heart


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

there's a difference?


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

leonardess said:


> there's a difference?


Yep. 

I prefer cuties myself. Hot ones just intimidate me. XD


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

i don't know. if I find them attractive, well that's hot to me.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

leonardess said:


> i don't know. if I find them attractive, well that's hot to me.


That works. 

In my opinion cute goes deeper than the skin, it's more of a personality thing. Words that I would use to define it would be innocent, naive, playful, lighthearted, shy, cuddly, lovely.

Hot on the other hand (IMO) is more of a sexual desires kind of thing. Like daaayyuuummm that person is hot!! I want to see what's underneath.

Like I said I prefer cuties myself because for me they are easier to approach, and I think they probably stay cute for the long haul. Not so sure about the hotties.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

cute face & a hot body


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute girls


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cute :3


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

where's the option for non ugly, as if anyone here would turn down either of these. lmao

I despise round jawlines. With a passion.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

right now, i like cute girls. how to define cute... cute is modest in attractiveness.
i know i wouldn't be confident enough to approach a very attractive female.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Talgonite said:


> Cute is like, adorable, like a kitten, or innocent Japanese school girls.
> 
> Hot would be like Victoria secret models.
> 
> Here are pics to clear it up, please note taste is subjective.


your first pic is spot on, cute girl. Or Anne Hathaway would have worked. GJ.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Doesn't really matter to me, as long as the attraction is there.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Hot


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Talgonite said:


> Cute is like, adorable, like a kitten, or innocent Japanese school girls.
> 
> Hot would be like Victoria secret models.
> 
> Here are pics to clear it up, please note taste is subjective.


all average looking to me


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

VC132 said:


> your first pic is spot on, cute girl. Or Anne Hathaway would have worked. GJ.


I love Anne Hathaway! She is pretty cute. :boogie



calichick said:


> all average looking to me


As said, taste is subjective.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Talgonite said:


> I love Anne Hathaway! She is pretty cute. :boogie
> 
> As said, taste is subjective.


fine and dandy all I'm saying is the 4 pics you posted are as average as you can get there are 10 million people that look like that.

Nothing is worse than averageness. ick.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think they're the same thing.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Both


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

calichick said:


> fine and dandy all I'm saying is the 4 pics you posted are as average as you can get there are 10 million people that look like that.
> 
> Nothing is worse than averageness. ick.


To each their own. opcorn


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I love baby faced cute girls. Drive me nuts!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

calichick said:


> fine and dandy all I'm saying is the 4 pics you posted are as average as you can get there are 10 million people that look like that.
> 
> Nothing is worse than averageness. ick.


You are such a shallow person, it makes me ick.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> You are such a shallow person, it makes me ick.


No, not shallow, just have high standards.

I HATE averageness. It's almost below ugly in my opinion, because at least with ugly, it's unique on it's own.

uke

btw whoever said anne hathaway, that's my definition of average. coincidence.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

calichick said:


> No, not shallow, just have high standards.
> 
> I HATE averageness. It's almost below ugly in my opinion, because at least with ugly, it's unique on it's own.
> 
> ...


i've never seen someone proud of being stuck up, haha. 
Anne Hathaway has attractive features, I think, but i don't really like getting caught up in that.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Talgonite said:


> In my opinion cute goes deeper than the skin, it's more of a personality thing. Words that I would use to define it would be innocent, naive, playful, lighthearted, shy, cuddly, lovely.


:yes Someone can't be cute, without a cute personality too.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

VC132 said:


> i've never seen someone proud of being stuck up, haha.


better than being average. Am I right?



> Anne Hathaway has attractive features, I think, but i don't really like getting caught up in that.












pass, next


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Cute guys, with something characterisric.... Like a scar or curly hair...


----------



## Equimanthorn (Aug 5, 2012)

Cute for sure. I wouldn't have thought there was much a difference between cute and hot but once I read this question I immediately realized there is a difference in my mind. Hot girls are fun to look at but I like cute girls more. Maybe because I can't get a hot girl? lol

And holy crap Anne Hathaway looks bad in that picture.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Equimanthorn said:


> And holy crap Anne Hathaway looks bad in that picture.


could be her light skin tone, but I still think she's attractive and she's a good actress.


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd take girl with a happy, lively and positive personality any day. 

Cute girls tend to be timid. 
Hot girls tend to be bitc*y. (Yep I said it! :teeth )


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

cute :3


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

calichick said:


> better than being average. Am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which girls do you consider beautiful or hot?  what are your thoughts on Kate Beckinsale?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Talgonite said:


> That works.
> 
> In my opinion cute goes deeper than the skin, it's more of a personality thing. Words that I would use to define it would be innocent, naive, playful, lighthearted, shy, cuddly, lovely.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that most people fall into one of these categories so easily.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Cute. Hotness means nothing to me~


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Talgonite said:


> Here are pics to clear it up, please note taste is subjective.


Something in-between. I like average well-balanced people.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't think there's such a big difference, or that it's that black and white. For me cute just means hot + friendly.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Elad said:


> Which girls do you consider beautiful or hot?  what are your thoughts on Kate Beckinsale?


I like her. And she has amazing hair.

Which girls do I consider hot? Girls like this










cute face, hot body


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

calichick said:


> I like her. And she has amazing hair.
> 
> Which girls do I consider hot? Girls like this
> 
> cute face, hot body












yay or nay?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Elad said:


> yay or nay?


For one, I loathe pale skin
For two, she needs to get that shanky a** hair fixed up
Also for three, I can't say I like blue eyes. Never been attracted to anyone who had light eyes.










PASS


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

*TAN *or bust, corpse looking people scare me


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Uh all the people you think are attractive look like prostitutes...

Tell me Goddess of Beauty, how does one of my faves stack up?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Talgonite said:


> Uh all the people think you are attractive look like prostitutes...


If all these lovely ladies look like prostitutes, then I'll GLADLY take that title any day of the week.

Hell people before said I look like a hooker. I take it as a compliment.

Rather look like a hooker than an average jane/never seen the light of day hahahhaaaaaa


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

calichick said:


> If all these lovely ladies look like prostitutes, then I'll GLADLY take that title any day of the week.
> 
> Hell people before said I look like a hooker. I take it as a compliment.
> 
> Rather look like a hooker than an average jane/never seen the light of day hahahhaaaaaa


Wow. Your obsession with being 'hot' is starting to creep me out...


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Talgonite said:


> Wow. Your obsession with being 'hot' is starting to creep me out...


If you looked like me, you'd understand.










lmfao!

Ok I'm done here. Mods are probably watching me.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Talgonite said:


> Uh all the people you think are attractive look like prostitutes...
> 
> Tell me Goddess of Beauty, how does one of my faves stack up?


I'm not sure if this was meant to be serious or not, but it looks like my grandma in drag 



calichick said:


> If all these lovely ladies look like prostitutes, then I'll GLADLY take that title any day of the week.
> 
> Hell people before said I look like a hooker. I take it as a compliment.
> 
> Rather look like a hooker than an average jane/never seen the light of day hahahhaaaaaa


Yeah you cant front and say they aren't hot.. and saying they look like prostitutes is pretty out there. I can see where you're coming from, some vitamin D in the system is lot more attractive than sheet white.. which might look alright in photos but in person not so much.

I'm just surprised you picked those girls when you talk about uniqueness so much.. they look pretty typical for cali.



earlgreytea said:


> Hot with a cute personality lol. I dunno, if he's too baby-faced and timid/shy, I'd feel like a bit of a pedophile in some ways? Like I'd be corrupting him if we ever got physical ahahahaha.
> 
> ...and this is coming from an asian girl. Asian girls always seem to get the cutesy/innocent/submissive/shy/passive stereotype...which I suppose is partly true because I'm pretty passive...and more aggressive in my head. :lol
> .


I know what you mean, I associate cute with young/innocence and sometimes goofiness. Why would anyone pick someone who is cute over someone they find hot? doesn't hot infer that you find them more attractive than just cute?


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Elad said:


> I'm not sure if this was meant to be serious or not, but it looks like my grandma in drag


Was being half serious. She's a character from a comedy series called Strangers with Candy, and I do love her. Amy Sedaris is the bomb.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Talgonite said:


> I prefer cuties myself. Hot ones just intimidate me. XD


Same x


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

earlgreytea said:


> Ahahaha, true. I mean, I can imagine myself kissing/hugging/hold hands/cuddling with a "cute" guy, but thinking about doing things beyond that is a little....odd. :um :lol
> 
> Whereas with a "hot" guy, I can imagine doing...anything, ahahahaha.
> 
> But I'll take what I can get. :b


???


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

Cute definitely. Hot girls don't seem "real" or something, in a bad way. Know what I mean?


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Elad said:


> Yeah you cant front and say they aren't hot.. and saying they look like prostitutes is pretty out there. I can see where you're coming from, some vitamin D in the system is lot more attractive than sheet white.. which might look alright in photos but in person not so much.
> 
> I'm just surprised you picked those girls when you talk about uniqueness so much.. they look pretty typical for cali.


"Typical" for cali? wtf?

first girl is half mexican half white
second girl is half viet half white
3rd girl is latina mixed with some brazilian

Are you joking?

But if you're talking just plain beautiful than yes, California has more beautiful people than elsewhere so, it's not fair to say just because they're beautiful they're typical.

If I wanted typical cali, I'd post a blonde with silicone. ya know

Here you go


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

earlgreytea said:


> :lol Has something to do with sexual attraction. Then again, I typically go for "cute" guys...plus people tend to get more attractive if your personalities are compatible. :yes


What would you do to that guy you saw from tc? O_O


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

in sum


averageness= boring
pale = ugly

calichick=hot

LOL


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

earlgreytea said:


> ...Who are you in tc? And ahahaha, that's confidential. :lol


ohhh right...... you know


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

The Professor said:


> What would you do to that guy you saw from tc? O_O





calichick said:


> in sum
> 
> averageness= boring
> pale = ugly
> ...


I'm very curious to see what you look like


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

mynameislacie said:


> I'm very curious to see what you look like


:ditto
Though we'd need some sort of proof to make sure it was legit.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

calichick said:


> "Typical" for cali? wtf?
> 
> first girl is half mexican half white
> second girl is half viet half white
> ...


Interesting backgrounds yeah and super beautiful, but also lots of makeup and lots of tan.. seems pretty fake. Don't get me wrong, they are ****ing gorgeous.. its just the way you talk you'd expect more unique looking people and they seem very generic like you could type "hot girls" into google images and expect them to be there. Nothing surprising.



calichick said:


> in sum
> 
> averageness= boring
> pale = ugly
> ...


Average is.. well average.. I don't think anyone is going to argue that its exciting or fun.  A beautiful pale girl can get a tan easily, an ugly person with a tan is still an ugly person... and yeah.. we'll take that last one into consideration, even though susan boyle could sit behind a computer and make those claims. :troll


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

mynameislacie said:


> I'm very curious to see what you look like


Curiosity kills Lacie.



Elad said:


> Interesting backgrounds yeah and super beautiful, but also lots of makeup and lots of tan.. seems pretty fake. Don't get me wrong, they are ****ing gorgeous.. its just the way you talk you'd expect more unique looking people and they seem very generic like you could type "hot girls" into google images and expect them to be there. Nothing surprising.


ITT: person who thinks everyone was born pale . This is their skin color believe it or not. I didn't post some Jersey shore wannabe.

Also these girls in particular look friggin gorg without makeup. There are pics online.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks can kill too ; ) ... if you're easily affected by them


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I never really thought there was that much of a distinction between the two words until I read through this thread.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

calichick said:


> I like her. And she has amazing hair.
> 
> Which girls do I consider hot? Girls like this
> 
> ...


reminds me of miranda kerr. every guy probably wants to be with them.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

I like androgynous women. And I don't mean women who could be mistaken for men, but women who are able to rock 'men's' clothes and can make short hair look good, as well as don't look flawlessly pampered on appearance. No idea if it's 'cute' or 'hot' though


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Of course androgyny can be attractive. Look at Annie Lennox, Tilda Swinton, and Robyn just to name a few.


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

calichick said:


> No, not shallow, just have high standards.
> 
> I HATE averageness. It's almost below ugly in my opinion, because at least with ugly, it's unique on it's own.
> 
> ...


if you were to have a child i wonder what you would do if they turn out, dare i say... average looking.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

pisceskyuu said:


> if you were to have a child i wonder what you would do if they turn out, dare i say... average looking.


Two truly beautiful people do not equal ugly.

Probability doesn't work that way.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't really care, I'll take what I can get LOL


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

earlgreytea said:


> :lol Has something to do with sexual attraction. Then again, I typically go for "cute" guys...plus people tend to get more attractive if your personalities are compatible. :yes


^ This. I'm rarely attracted to someone I know nothing about. Which is unfortunate because that means it takes me a while to warm up to someone, and the girls who "may" have been interested have lost interest by the time I felt anything for them.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

calichick said:


> Two truly beautiful people do not equal ugly.
> 
> Probability doesn't work that way.


No, but recessive genes do.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Neither. I like them as nondescript as they come.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Elad said:


> I know what you mean, I associate cute with young/innocence and sometimes goofiness. Why would anyone pick someone who is cute over someone they find hot? doesn't hot infer that you find them more attractive than just cute?


:no cute is about personality (except when used for to little kids, animals). ie watch an anime. The specific 'cute girl' that the male lead likes is equally as attractive as the non-cute ones. But the cute one is sweet and good hearted etc, which makes her cute. There aren't many cute guys in anime . But there are some. They are not different in attractiveness but different in personality which makes them cute.

cute = hot + personality^2.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

this baffles me


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't know, both?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hot guys all the way. They may intimidate me but they are just so much better than cute guys.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Define "cute" and "hot."

Nah. I'm a woman. I don't want a "cute" guy. Nor am I a tween/teen so I don't want a "hot" guy. I'm a grown woman. I rarely use terms I would have used in high school. Well, every now and then I'll utter a "Damn. He's f*cking HOT!" But that's just me being funny.

I use words like "sexy," "handsome," "gorgeous" and even "beautiful" to describe the physical appearance or attractiveness I look for. 

DP is handsome, beautiful and sexy. He's a grown man. He ain't "cute." If I were in high school or in my early 20's in college, "hot" may apply. Not now.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

calichick said:


> in sum
> 
> averageness= boring
> *pale = ugly*
> ...


Well, there goes my aspirations for asking you out on a date :sigh

:b


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

i agree with those who say both! usually girls that i think are cute arent hot, or vice versa. occasionally though you come across people who are both. like today i saw what was probably the most attractive girl i have seen at the gym. she came up to me and asked if i was done with a machine so i got a pretty good look at her and she looked something like this...









pretty cute right? and she had a very nice body to match. she also didnt strike me as the snobby type which is another bonus...


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Man, they should do a thread liek this for SASers and there are two options to rate us: Cute or Hot. How can you get offended from that. I think both are equal. i have seen many cute and hot women that took my breath away!


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Definitely cute.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I think cute is their face and personality and hot is their body. So someone could be both. I've met a couple


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Definitely cute. Especially goofy cute.

I think I would probably get really low self esteem if I was hanging around someone waaaaaayyy hotter than me. lol.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Hot - though as expected most people with SA would say cute because cuties are less intimidating. But then I also agree that a combination is best.


----------



## saganist (Nov 28, 2012)

I would only date "cute" girls I think. But I also find "hot" people attractive, as long as they are intelligent.

It's pretty stupid to label people though... it's possible to be both cute and "hot".


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Someone on here said that "hot" means looking like victoria secret models. If being hot means tall, bone thin, trampy, tons of makeup and often manly bone structure in the face, i think i'm gonna go with cute.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I understand the cute definition, but I wouldn't say Victoria Secret models are hot. Many of them have a look that implies 'cute' except for the pound of makeup, or just plain trashy (not hot).

*Cute:* Girls are cute, but I like women. The stereotypical Japanese school-girl thing creeps me out. That innocence looks as devoid of sexual appeal as a fluffy rabbit or a Pokemon.

*Hot:* What seems to be the common definition of 'hot' here is what I think is actually called trashy bimbo for women or douchebag Ken-doll for men. But I've always thought 'hot' for both genders tends to look dominant, dark, exotic, striking, mysterious.

Hot women are Catherine Zeta Jones, Milla Jovovich, Lucy Lawless. Hot men are usually rugged, like Hugh Jackman or David Boreanaz.

I'll also add a 3rd main category; *beautiful/handsome.* I'd describe it as classical beauty, wholesome, mature, natural. Think of classic actors/actresses from the 1950s and earlier, and renaissance paintings.



Talgonite said:


> Cute is like, adorable, like a kitten, or innocent Japanese school girls.
> 
> Hot would be like Victoria secret models.
> 
> Here are pics to clear it up, please note taste is subjective.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

lol wow, that margin.

maybe there is a bias towards the ~. that's part of why i picked cute. because it had a cute ~ after it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Cute hands down.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

hot girls take themselves to seriously for me to be able to flirt with, i prefer cute girls cause they are more fun, and u can tease them and be more playful and they dont take it personally, if anything they just blush and say stop or even comeback with something witty themselves... the "hot" ones tend to be a little more "oh no u didnt(snaps and moves head side to side)"... and you have to tell them that ur just messing with them


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

kast said:


> I'll also add a 3rd main category; *beautiful/handsome.* I'd describe it as classical beauty, wholesome, mature, natural. Think of classic actors/actresses from the 1950s and earlier, and renaissance paintings.


*This*. This this this this this.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

so' and just to add on an unnecessar'y extra, 
cute = young, soft features
hot = amazon, strong features?
Good = good bette'r thAn average
Well = good bette'r thEn average.
hotdog buns vs' hamburger bun'


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

I think no guys like cute girls ):
me tooo, I don't like cute guys, lol
But hot?
not really ):


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Good looking.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Cute


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Lol, do you ask what do I prefer like I have the luxury to choose between cute and hot girls.

Yeah, in fact girls are swarming around me saying: pick me, i'm cute, or pick me, i'm hot, and i'm just standing there undecided witch one to pick :b


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Hot. Cute isn't enough to ever be in a relationship or feel attracted to somebody imo.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

In my mind hot means attractive, and cute is just a certain attribute which is hot/attractive, so it's not like they're mutually exclusive or anything.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Cold


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Cute. I've always been attracted to a cute face.

Girls have said I was cute but they never said I was hot.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

Mr Dude said:


> Doesn't really matter to me, as long as the attraction is there.


Ditto but i like average...


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Definitely cute


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I prefer cute guys. I don't really like hot guys. Don't know why but that's just me.


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

Cute, hot is just like 'meh' to me somehow. All the 'hot' features I'm not into.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Cute/beautiful.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

I could pass as cute deff never as hot,
Cute is baby faced girls sweet etc hot is mature and very sexy looking
I dont like cute guys i would say justin bieber when it comes to guys falls into the cute group deff not sexy.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

cute


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Cute:










Beautiful:










Hot:


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Im seeking the one that cares, who cares if its hot or cute ?


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

cute + raunchy = hot


----------



## PapaJohn (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't see what the difference is.


----------



## saganist (Nov 28, 2012)

kast said:


> I'll also add a 3rd main category; *beautiful/handsome.* I'd describe it as classical beauty, wholesome, mature, natural. Think of classic actors/actresses from the 1950s and earlier, and renaissance paintings.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the perfect combination of sexy and cute.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Cute or beautiful...


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

Cute


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Both, cant pick


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Nerdy cute!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

If I find someone hot, I find him cute at the same time.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

hot, cute gets boring after a while for me


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Can't believe these results. HOT!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

cute


----------



## soulvelocity (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm all about the hotties!
If they're hot then they're obviously cute too.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Neither. People that have been able to coast by on looks probably haven't felt enough pain for them to be interesting.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

cute on the outside with a hot sassy personality. MMMhmmm


----------

